# TWEWY Mafia Day 2



## Clover (Nov 23, 2009)

The members of Shibuya made their way to Dogenzaka after doing what had to be done last night. They held a small hope that the smells of the still-operating restaurants down that route would overpower the stenches of the rotting corpses, considering no one at all would volunteer to clean them up. The initial adrenaline rush of panic could only stave off hunger for so long, however, and the group is numbed to any shame in relieving the local noodle shops from a bit of their stock.

Unfortunately, it would appear one... no, wait, two! members in their midst have procured some powerful pharmaceuticals from Shibu-Q Drugstore, and secretly unbeknownst to their victims imbued *rock-ground*'s /and/ *Loco Mocho*'s dishes with sedatives. No shaking their shoulders, yelling in their ears, or drenching of cold water on their heads will wake them, rendering them unconscious for the entire day (except, as this is the immensely precise Graveyard Shift brand of sleeping pills, after nominations have been made and the sun goes down; they are allowed to vote in the poll).

There is one more missing from their numbers, and the six people remaining present and able decide to double back on their route then go from there. They move past Shadow Ramen to A-East, when one calls to the rest, thinking he can smell something from inside the pitch-black Concert Stage. The group files into the place that's as dark as ever, knitting their eyebrows at the acerbic scent, then one fumbles on the light switch.

Glaring fluorescent bulbs flash on line by line, illuminating the steel scaffolding and concrete floor. After blinking to adjust to the rapid change in brightness, the members react with (mock?) shock and horror. If they thought yesterday's victim was bad, they hadn't seen anything yet.

The first thing noticed about the body is hot, red blood still spurting from shredded jugular and carotid arteries. The neck remains connected to the head by few thin strands of muscular tissue, with the skin of the face bleached by extremely strong acid. The eyes have been eaten away completely, the mouth and nose appear to have been closed with superglue, and the hair is matted and bloody. A hole has been cut from the skull and the brain removed to make room for the victim's own backbone, somehow standing straight and stiff. The long and short intestines appear to have been somehow knitted together into a rectangle and frozen, allowing for the Player Pin design to have been painted on it with waste. The tableau appears as a flag in whole. The astringent smell seems to have been emanating from the Player Pin design etched into the concrete floor below with acid.

The person the body once belonged to would be unidentifiable were it not for their clothes laid out neatly beside her, with not a stain nor scratch on them. One can only assume that it's...

*blazheirio889 is dead. She was not a Reaper.*

_Forty-eight hours for discussion and nominations and database errors, eh? What's the deal with those?_


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 24, 2009)

Eesh. That doesn't sound good.

Hm, rock-ground makes sense... I guess. But Loco comes out of the blue.

Either way, list tiem.

ROLES:





*The Composer*




*The Conductor*




*Minamimoto*




*Hanekoma*




*Rhyme*




*Shiki*




*Joshua*




*Beat*




*Konishi*




*Mr Mew*




*Neku*

MEMBERS:





*Kam*




*Xaldin*




nwt




Negrek




*Zora of Termina*




*Flora and Ashes*




blazheirio889




*rock-ground*




*Salamander*




*Loco Mocho*




*Walker*

Confirmed Reapers: 0
Confirmed Players: 3
(Negrek, NWT, Blazhy)
Unknown Alignment: 9

Reaper Roles: 3
Player Roles: 5
Variable Alignment: 2
Alien: 1


----------



## Keltena (Nov 24, 2009)

Ehhhk. You do love to be morbid, don't you, Midnight? Dx

So, great, first post is the list. Always helpful.

Kam, what are your criteria for which knock-outs make sense? I'm figuring they must be guesses at who's Mafia? I dunno; I'm always clueless when I get roles like that so they might just be random. We probably shouldn't read a huge amount into who's asleep.

Not much really to say until some other people start posting, so... I think we've gathered as much information as possible.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 24, 2009)

Loco didn't really do much during day one.

I doubt he's with the reapers, though. It's unlikely the mafia would pull off the same trick they did in ASB Mafia.

...Did rock-ground do much? I don't think he did.


----------



## Keltena (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I thought. I'm just trying to puzzle out who wants each of those knocked out, and why. Though I'm not sure puzzling about it is going to help much.

...no one else seems to have noticed this thread. I'm hoping we get some more discussion before we have to decide on an execution though... =/


----------



## Clover (Nov 25, 2009)

Gonna be at my granny's without internet till late Friday! Maybe mid-Friday. Either way, this'll be an extended thingy. Feel free to send in night actions during this time I guess. This will really be the quickest forum mafia in terms of ingame days D|


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 25, 2009)

...alright, who to lynch? I guess Loco would make sense to kill off, but I think the mafia wants us to do that.


----------



## Keltena (Nov 26, 2009)

Probably, yeah; it's never really the people who seem obviously suspicious, because the Mafia are always really paranoid and cautious. Then again... our other option would basically be choosing a random person, which does not help our chances very much either.

Eh. Sorry, I'm a bit unhelpful. ^^;


----------



## nastypass (Nov 26, 2009)

Salamander said:


> Then again... our other option would basically be choosing a random person, which does not help our chances very much either.


We could always just not nominate anybody at all.  There's nothing in the rules saying we _have_ to execute anyone.  Better than just blindly lynching somebody who is probably not mafia, in my opinion.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 26, 2009)

But there's a good chance that somebody random will die.

Like I said during Day 1: If you have to lynch, lynch someone that isn't helping you much.


----------



## Keltena (Nov 26, 2009)

I guess so. So, we agree on someone inactive and take them out, hopefully with minimal loss or possible gain?


----------



## nastypass (Nov 26, 2009)

Salamander said:


> I guess so. So, we agree on someone inactive and take them out, hopefully with minimal loss or possible gain?


I'd much, much rather go with the possibility of *no lynch*, then if someone random dies, we've learned from our mistake here.


----------



## Keltena (Nov 27, 2009)

Wait... I really thought it was in the rules that we _have_ to kill someone, though. o.o I could be wrong, it's just that all the forum and other Mafia I've played that's the rule, so... I dunno.


----------



## nastypass (Nov 27, 2009)

Salamander said:


> Wait... I really thought it was in the rules that we _have_ to kill someone, though. o.o I could be wrong, it's just that all the forum and other Mafia I've played that's the rule, so... I dunno.


Looking at the OP in the signups, nothing says we absolutely need to.  Go see for yourself.


----------



## Clover (Nov 28, 2009)

That night in Shibuya, nothing happened. The players discussed their options over turkey dogs from Mexican Dog, then looked outside and realized it was nighttime and they were a bunch of slowpokes. Loco Mocho and rock-ground woke up, looked around, and went back to sleep. Everyone went to sleep too. The Reapers giggled as the Players completely missed their chance to do anything in retribution. Their reign of terror continued unheeded.

_Forty-eight hours for night actions, you lazy gifts. 

	
	
		
		
	


	







_


----------

